# Anyone know anything about this one?



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.midnightacreskennel.com/


----------



## Colbie (Feb 9, 2013)

They do not make any mention of health testing nor providing the AKC registration.

The price is also very below the average of what havanese puppies normally sell for.

Although I have no personal experience with this breeder I'd want to know what health testing they do and if it is documented on the OFA website offa.org, if they show their dogs, etc.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

They're using APRI registry and not AKC. That alone, would make me look elsewhere.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd avoid this one. Gives a very puppy-millish vibe.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Looks like a puppy mill.... Where are the parents? Why do all the pups have different birthdays? No health testing either...


----------

